# aristo craft battery control



## lstc-superintendent (Jul 20, 2008)

After trying to deal with the wiring headaches of 4 reverse loops and a wye, I have decided to go with battery power. Has Aristo Craft come out with their new battery control syatem yet and if so what are your experiances with it?
Thank you in advance.
Mike McILwaine


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike, I guess I'm not sure what you mean by Aristo's battery control system. They have their relatively new Revolution Train Engineer that works well with batteries or track power. Many on this forum have reported on their experiences, and most of them are pretty positive. I personally use the Revolution TE with battery power and have been very pleased with the performance to date.

Ed


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
I've been useing the Air Wire and 18 volt battery car for about five years. Works fine for me.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Revolution" is available and works nicely, though I heard of one that has a strange symptom. I still use the old Trackside TE.


----------

